# Weight



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

How much do female budgies usually weigh on average?

Harleys deteriorated health and weight really has made me open my eyes up to making sure I weight monthly at least!

Tilly jumped on the scale earlier for me (I just love her!) and shes 41g 

and although shes been off her food since Harley left us Saturday morning  She is eating millet as I type **Yey**

xSam&Tillyx


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

What a good girl! For an English budgie, I think 41g is on the lower end of average, but weights can vary a _lot_ from bird to bird. I'd recommend weighing her more regularly for a while to establish her baseline (will probably be a little off weight just now if she's been not eating in her grief). Once you have a pretty good idea of what her normal weight is, you can switch to monthly or just weigh her if you suspect something may be wrong.

If you have a bird who's willing to step on a scale for you, weight can be a great indicator of their health, since we get so few indications from them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The ideal weight for American/Pet type Budgies is generall considered to be between 25 -39+ grams, averaging 35, based on body size.

English budgies average is around 45 grams with the weight ranging from 42 grams to 60 grams depending on body size.

From her pictures, Tilly looks very healthy at her weight of 41 grams right now. :thumbsup:
Weighing her at least weekly would be best. *


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you ever so much


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

American budgies usually range 25 to 35 gms+-, while English average 45 to 60 gms. We have had some large English up to 80 gms and some of the small newer mutations like fallows and Crests at 40 gms. Age and molting or breeding cycles can effect this. Up to 2 yrs Chicks body shape and weight change rapidly. Our English chicks Fledge usually between 50 and 60 gms but then loose during weaning and body elongation in prep for first flight. Parents gain weight to prepare to feed chicks. So consider overall life stage when judging weight. Keep a record as it will help vet if budgie becomes ill. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------

